# North Bay 3D Moose Shoot



## pointystik (Aug 7, 2007)

*Not 3-D moose. Running Bear*

Thanks for the pump up, but I had to correct it. You got most of it right but we only had 145 shooters. Good time. Hope to see you here.


----------



## Viper04 (Feb 8, 2006)

ya what the heck am I talking about its the RUNNING BEAR. The moose shoot is usually in the spring.


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

Viper04 said:


> ya what the heck am I talking about its the RUNNING BEAR. The moose shoot is usually in the spring.


Ya the Running Bear is next weekend and they had alot of shooters last year but this year it will be down because some people won't be there because of family events. 
I predict about 115 shooters.

OH and the Moose Shoot is held in Sudbury the day before the second leg of the OAA tripple crown at York County in July not the spring.:darkbeer::darkbeer:

Grant


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Summerfeldt said:


> Ya the Running Bear is next weekend and they had alot of shooters last year but this year it will be down because some people won't be there because of family events.
> I predict about 115 shooters.
> 
> OH and the Moose Shoot is held in Sudbury the day before the second leg of the OAA tripple crown at York County in July not the spring.:darkbeer::darkbeer:
> ...


The running bear also has to compete against the FCA Fields for archers as well. I'm headed to the FCA fields because it's a rarity for Ontario, but I have heard good things about the running bear!


----------



## Viper04 (Feb 8, 2006)

Summerfeldt said:


> Ya the Running Bear is next weekend and they had alot of shooters last year but this year it will be down because some people won't be there because of family events.
> I predict about 115 shooters.
> 
> OH and the Moose Shoot is held in Sudbury the day before the second leg of the OAA tripple crown at York County in July not the spring.:darkbeer::darkbeer:
> ...


Ya I think numbers will be down as well but we'll see. 

North Bay usually has a tournament in june that is called the moose shoot in addition to the one in Sudbury.


----------

